# /usr/local/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB



## dextro_ (Mar 19, 2010)

This happens to me when I try and compile rtorrent or cppunit. I installed them with pkg_add and that worked fine but I need a more recent rtorrent than is packaged.


```
i3d# ./autogen.sh
aclocal...
/usr/local/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB
/usr/local/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8:   run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'
/usr/local/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8:   or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal
autoheader...
libtoolize... using libtoolize
automake...
configure.ac:18: installing `./install-sh'
configure.ac:18: installing `./missing'
src/Makefile.am: installing `./depcomp'
autoconf...
ready to configure
i3d# ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for cppunit-config... /usr/local/bin/cppunit-config
checking for Cppunit - version >= 1.9.6... 1.12.1
./configure: 2783: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
i3d#
```

Installed packages: http://pastie.org/876788.txt


----------



## SirDice (Mar 19, 2010)

Use the port.


----------



## dextro_ (Mar 21, 2010)

> but I need a more recent rtorrent than is packaged



The port is too old, as I said. ^^


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 21, 2010)

0) Make assurance doubly sure that your ports tree is up-to-date (I prefer portsnap(8)).
1) Find out what rtorrent (_et al_) depend upon with [cmd=""]pkg_info -r rtorrent\*[/cmd]
2) Painstakingly, and one-at-a-time, upgrade all ten of those packages via ports (if you have ports-mgmt/portupgrade this can be easier if you learn the [red]-R[/red] flag)
3) `# cd /usr/ports/net-p2p/rtorrent-devel/ && make && make deinstall reinstall clean`
D) unless you have portupgrade, in which case, skip all that noise and
_e_) `# portupgrade -uvfR -o net-p2p/rtorrent-devel rtorrent\*`​9) I like dumplings​
Anyway, I hope you don't hurt yourself trying this.  If it really does go poorly, `# portupgrade -fa` _might_ eventually work (be warned: this will take a loooong time if you have xorg, openoffice (really really, very very (VERY) long), firefox, or java on your machine)  [red]-x[/red] might be your friend.  Be safe.


----------

